

Ignore Everybody but Take a Shower - nate
http://blog.inklingmarkets.com/2010/01/ignore-everbody.html

======
stcredzero
The contrarian stance is a _good place to start looking_. But it's only that.
It's just one logical place to look for something overlooked.

------
tptacek
The Inklings did a new product? Is Markets not working out that well?

~~~
nate
Our prediction market product is working out just fine, and is 99% of our
work. We kept needing a better group email tool to use though amongst
ourselves and our clients (as well as our technology phobic families) so we
spent a little time building tgethr. It's come in real handy with our main
work.

Just the other day we had to get a bunch of different staff from our customer
and Inkling in a group to troubleshoot things related to an Inkling install.
The email threads were getting ridiculous without a tiny bit of organization.
And we didn't need to send them to a project management suite.

Anyways, I love it :) I'm it's best customer.

~~~
tptacek
Hey, you're in Chicago, right? Any time you want to trade a security review
for an hour or two explaining automatic market maker algorithms for me, I'm
game.

~~~
mrkurt
I'll buy drinks if I can just sit there with my mouth shut and listen.

